
Counting the deaths involving the coronavirus in the UK - DanBC
https://blog.ons.gov.uk/2020/03/31/counting-deaths-involving-the-coronavirus-covid-19/
======
DanBC
I've seen a lot of posts comparing numbers of people infected and numbers of
deaths across different countries. That's problematic because different
countries have very different methodology.

Even in the UK we have a couple of different methods.

The Office for National Statistics give details here of their method, and they
explain why the ONS numbers do not match the numbers from Public Health
England.

